# 97 F-250 small problem



## SJR (May 4, 2000)

My 97 250 with the 351 sometimes when shifting from 1st to 2nd (Automatic trans)makes a loud wierd exhaust noise. it doesnt lose power, just a strange noise. Only happened 3 times in the last 2 months. Anyone had this happen to them or know about this??
Thanks
SJR


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

*SJR*

Is this the regular F250 that is the new style or the Heavy Duty old style 97 F250. I have the HD old style 97 with the 351, automatic transmission and I've never experianced this problem. How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## SJR (May 4, 2000)

Its the 97 old style Heavy duty. Its got 28,000 miles on it.
thanks
SJR


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Is it possibly still under warrenty?

Geoff


----------



## SKDCO (Jun 15, 2000)

What kind of noise?


----------



## SJR (May 4, 2000)

It is under warranty, but its such a slight problem, it would hardly be worth losing a day to take it to my Ford dealer to check it out. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this with theirs. the noise is very hard to explain, its like a whirl sound when it shifted from 1st to second gear & it only happened a couple of times.
SJR


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I would explain it the best ya can to the dealer. Ya never know if its going to be a cheap or expensive fix. I would let them pick up the tab, while ya still can.

Geoff


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

SJR, I would ask that question at http://www.ford-diesel.com, a lot of knowledgable Ford folks there that may be able to help.

Ray


----------

